# Garmin Edge 1000 - potential buyers beware



## Lpoolck (23 Apr 2017)

I purchased a Garmin Edge 1000 after completing coast to coast and wishing for an easier way to follow a route due to the fact as I was constantly stopping to check my map/phone to make sure I was still on the correct course.

However I wish I never bothered, the navigation does not work for any course that is over around 30 miles, it either just crashes/stops navigating or randomly says your going the wrong way around the course and to make a u-turn!! It doesn't look like a faulty unit as a lot of people I have spoken to who have the 1000 have also said this. 

I have emailed Garmin to request support, however they have been very poor - just advising me to do the obvious (reset, create route in Garmin basecap instead of Garmin connect, use open street maps instead of google maps etc etc). Now when turning on my Edge I get an error message to inform me that the maps cannot be authenticated - yet they still work?!?. Garmin are no longer replying to my emails - I have not got aggressive if any of my emails or said anything that would warrant them to ignore my emails, I am just wanting help to sort this issue out. 

I am planning on doing LEJOG this August, and it looks like I will be back to paper maps due to my Edge 1000 not being able to carry of the features which I purchased it for - first world problem I know.

So if anyone is looking to buy a navigation device for their cycle rides I would recommend them seriously looking at other options than the Edge 1000. I have heard good things about the Wahoo Elemnt Bolt.

Also if you create and edit a route in Garmin Connect using a previous ride you have done, when you upload the amended route to your Edge 1000 it will not recognise any of the amendments and it will just navigate you for the original route...until it crashes that is! Just caught out with this new bug today.

Rant over. But I hope someone will find this useful and dodge a bullet that I unfortunately did not. 

I have sent Garmin a tweet as my last hope to get support to resolve this issue as it appears the power of twitter has worked for others if it gets enough likes/retweets.


----------



## BrynCP (23 Apr 2017)

I find Garmin Software shockingly bad.

That said, I don't experience the first issue you mention. Today, for example, I did a 50 mile route created using connect and had turn by turn Navigation on and it was fine. A month ago I did a 60 mile one and it was also spot on.

I did spot there was a new version pushed this last week that supposedly fixes some crashing when using navigation, I did have that update applied before today's ride so perhaps the version before last was error prone



> Also if you create and edit a route in Garmin Connect using a previous ride you have done, when you upload the amended route to your Edge 1000 it will not recognise any of the amendments and it will just navigate you for the original route...until it crashes that is! Just caught out with this new bug today.


Bloody annoying isn't it, I like to take out all the wrong turns I made etc. so I don't do them again - I think this could be an error with Connect as the same issue happened with my Edge 500. And in Connect you used to be able to search for activities by keyword, it barely ever worked, and now they've just deleted the function altogether to cure the problem!


----------



## HLaB (23 Apr 2017)

I've only loaded RWGPS tcx routes into my 1000 and followed them but emailing Garmin is useless, you get the run around as you have experienced, phoning gets a better response although I don't know what they can do about your problem :-/


----------



## Joffey (23 Apr 2017)

If you phone Garmin they usually are excellent.


----------



## Lpoolck (23 Apr 2017)

Nice to hear that you are not experiencing all the problems I am @BrynCP and your device is somewhat fit for purpose. 

My software / firmware is up to date. I think it's up to version 12.10 if memory serves. 

It just seems with any Garmin update they fix an issue and create 2-5 other issues. Is this a ploy by the technical team to keep themselves in a job? 

The device is over 3 years old and its embarrassing that they are still so many bugs with their most premium device. 

Does your 'distance to destination' work on your edge when you have a course your following? It takes mine about 20 mins to work out the correct distance to the destination, until that point it over calculates by about 20 miles...


----------



## Lpoolck (23 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the advice @HLaB @Joffey I will try and give them a ring.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (23 Apr 2017)

I use Edge 1000 and find it 'OK', in the main.
I did an 85 mile route today created in connect and only had three dodgy instructions where it said to turn right at a junction, but when I did it immediately said 'off course' then took forever to correct itself. 'OK' is not really good enough for the money they charge though. However they have the market cornered....for now. I'm keen to know if the new Wahoo Element is any better.

I kind of get used to it and accept its quirkiness. I find it's quirky alleyway and cycleway shortcuts hilarious!

Last year on London-Edinburgh it literally guided us through a field. I kid you not.


----------



## Milzy (23 Apr 2017)

What alternative product is there?


----------



## Lpoolck (23 Apr 2017)

Heisenberg71 said:


> I use Edge 1000 and find it 'OK', in the main. 'OK' is not really good enough for the money they charge though. However they have the market cornered....for now. I'm keen to know if the new Wahoo Element is any better.



Pretty sums what I think up perfectly. 



Heisenberg71 said:


> Last year on London-Edinburgh it literally guided us through a field. I kid you not.



I can believe it unfortunately. My mates Garmin 520 was telling us we were off course on a ride about 5 days ago and we needed to be around 100 yards to the east.... There was not another road, bridal way, track etc in any direction for probably a couple of miles.


----------



## Lpoolck (23 Apr 2017)

Milzy said:


> What alternative product is there?



Bryton, wahoo and your smart phone are the ones I am aware of. Not sure if Lezyne offer a navigational computer.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (23 Apr 2017)

Milzy said:


> What alternative product is there?



The new Wahoo Elemnt, just out.

http://uk.wahoofitness.com/devices/...|loc:9046342&gclid=COzsxuSvu9MCFde6Gwodag0P3A


----------



## Milzy (23 Apr 2017)

Heisenberg71 said:


> The new Wahoo Elemnt, just out.
> 
> http://uk.wahoofitness.com/devices/bike-computers?rmsrc=1&rmatt=tsid:1027813|cid:304086018|agid:20204831778|tid:kwd-147110710098|crid:186295346304|nw:g|rnd:12267745125576589575|dvc:t|adp:1t1|loc:9046342&gclid=COzsxuSvu9MCFde6Gwodag0P3A


That's Christmas present sorted.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Apr 2017)

My 1000 has been exemplary from day one. Use it often enough with ridewithgps planned routes, never missed a beat(read turn)


----------



## burntoutbanger (23 Apr 2017)

Not an Edge 1000 user but I bought into Garmin with an Edge 20, their entry level device. Nothing but constant crashes and freezes, sent it back under warranty and now the replacement device is doing the same (now out of warranty). 

I've gone back to a wired computer and a wheel magnet and I feel a lot less stressed about it. 

(Not much help with navigation I'll admit.)


----------



## Lpoolck (23 Apr 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> My 1000 has been exemplary from day one. Use it often enough with ridewithgps planned routes, never missed a beat(read turn)



You defintely must have bought a counterfeit Garmin then  ... A Garmin never missing a beat... I don't believe it.

I will have to try RWGPS for routes. I know the wahoo you can send the routes 'wirelessly' from RWGPS or strava. Shame Garmin don't offer this feature for a device that is twice the price!


----------



## StuAff (23 Apr 2017)

Heisenberg71 said:


> I kind of get used to it and accept its quirkiness. I find it's quirky alleyway and cycleway shortcuts hilarious!
> 
> Last year on London-Edinburgh it literally guided us through a field. I kid you not.


Had these on a 705 as well. They're OSM (and, no doubt, other routing providers) issues, not GPS ones. You have to remember that the device's location finding cannot be completely accurate, the map data cannot be completely accurate, and the routing information (along with all the programming etc) is in the hands of fallible human beings. Unfortunately.
Fundamental rules with any GPS:
Don't let the GPS do your routes. Do your route planning on a planner of your choice, and go over it with a fine tooth comb. And even then it won't be absolutely perfect.
Regardless, do not take whatever route it then gives you as gospel. I know this all too well. If it tells you one thing and your common sense says another, go with your common sense.

I stick with GPX tracks instead of routes. Have (mostly) successfully navigated 150+ miles without too many problems.


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2017)

I find it odd they won't respond. I don't have the 1000 but I did have some initial issues with my 820 crashing which I raised with support. naturally they got me to do the simple stuff first which did actually work: Hard reset, latest software.

If you look under the Garmin file structure you should have an error log. All of the errors I had were captured in that, sending that to Garmin may help. If not I'd ring them.

Other oddities I've noted are that different maps give quite different responses to directions. Openstreetmap, generic routable (new style) from the Dutch site work best for me, although I never get directions at a crossroads if it's straight on, which I find odd but acceptable.


----------



## Milzy (23 Apr 2017)

Of course my iPhone could be useful if it didn't burn the battery out so fast. They need a solar panel face.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2017)

Don't blame OSM. The etrex series work quite happily with OSM.


----------



## PK99 (23 Apr 2017)

StuAff said:


> Had these on a 705 as well. They're OSM (and, no doubt, other routing providers) issues, not GPS ones. You have to remember that the device's location finding cannot be completely accurate, the map data cannot be completely accurate, and the routing information (along with all the programming etc) is in the hands of fallible human beings. Unfortunately.
> Fundamental rules with any GPS:
> Don't let the GPS do your routes. Do your route planning on a planner of your choice, and go over it with a fine tooth comb. And even then it won't be absolutely perfect.
> Regardless, do not take whatever route it then gives you as gospel. I know this all too well. If it tells you one thing and your common sense says another, go with your common sense.
> ...



I've never had a problem provided I use the same mapping to plot as to navigate .OSM cycle on ride with gps and on 800 and touring.

I've known friends have issues using different mapping.

Also vital to have auto reroute OFF. As a few m deviation can screw you up if ON.


----------



## StuAff (23 Apr 2017)

PK99 said:


> I've never had a problem provided I use the same mapping to plot as to navigate .OSM cycle on ride with gps and on 800 and touring.
> 
> I've known friends have issues using different mapping.
> 
> Also vital to have auto reroute OFF. As a few m deviation can screw you up if ON.


I use OSM maps on the Garmin and OSM routing on the plotting sites…results clearly vary.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (24 Apr 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> I know the wahoo you can send the routes 'wirelessly' from RWGPS or strava. Shame Garmin don't offer this feature for a device that is twice the price!



I always send routes wirelessly to my Edge 1000, that functionality is already there. I also manage the updates wirelessly. However I am keen to understand how good the Wahoo is as I may just swap brands.


----------



## Tanis8472 (24 Apr 2017)

If updating any hardware with new siftware/firmware always use a wired connection if that's available. WiFi can be flaky and has been known to screw up updates


----------



## Lpoolck (24 Apr 2017)

Heisenberg71 said:


> I always send routes wirelessly to my Edge 1000, that functionality is already there. I also manage the updates wirelessly. However I am keen to understand how good the Wahoo is as I may just swap brands.



Yes, you can send routes that are on Garmin connect wirelessly to your edge. However you cannot send routes you create using RWGPS or strava wirelessly to your edge... Unless you send the created route from RWGPS or strava to Garmin connect first. With the wahoo you can send the route wirelessly from RWGPS, strava and their own website.


----------



## Lpoolck (24 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> I find it odd they won't respond.



They were responding within 48 hours however when they realised I had done or did everything they suggested and I was still having the issues, along with some others, they have so far failed to get back to my emails since the 13th April.

Thanks for the information regarding the error log. I would be interested to know if the Garmin even considers what its doing to be an error. As I doubt it would even consider the last routing error I got when I created a course from a previous activity to be an error and therfore record it in the error log!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Apr 2017)

Yes, the sooner other companies, e.g. Wahoo, Bryton, etc. start providing some serious competition, the better. Garmin's almost monopoly on cycling GPS computers has made them complacent and too slow to respond to genuine customer problems.


----------



## Mark1978 (24 Apr 2017)

I'm seriously considering the new Wahoo ELEMNT or the ELEMNT Bolt. I think they could be potential Garmin killers (not that it takes much to kill a garmin, a firmware update will usually do the trick).


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Apr 2017)

Could also point out (since mapping is relevant) I'm using the latest Garmin Euro maps, 2017.20 or something,the pre-installed OSM is disabled but kept up to date via connect


----------



## dodgy (24 Apr 2017)

Milzy said:


> What alternative product is there?



Probably the closest alternative
https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/04/xplova-x5-acer-computer-review.html


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Apr 2017)

Like @StuAff I stick to pre-planned GPX tracks. This is fine for me because I absolutely love fiddling round with maps and planning routes, checking out google streetview and so on. It's probably less fine for other people who don't enjoy this, and just want to head off and ride their bikes. The only problem with this method is that you need to keep in mind where your next turn is, or you might sail past it (no beep alert on my GPS, maybe there is on others) and maybe at some unusual junctions (5 ways, stuff like that) I can get a bit confused and head off the wrong way and have to turn back.


----------



## jiberjaber (24 Apr 2017)

RWGPS, TCX files and 
turn guidance off, 
off course warnings on
recalculation = prompted
Never select the "navigate to start option"

Works for me, plus always check over your route with the Google pin man - generally (unless you have some other knowledge from locals) if the google car hasn't been there, it's not good for cycling.

There is now a connectIQ app to allow similar options to the new Wahoo functionality of transfer files from RWGPS to the Edge 1000 over wifi/BT - it's OK but some options like sort on date created (to find that route you just plotted before the ride) would be useful and they have said they will look at adding...

http://dynamic.watch/

I'm not fully sure what's stopping me jumping to a Wahoo Bolt at the moment (probably the remote for my Edge?), but the Edge seems to behaving for the first time in a long time!


----------



## Markymark (24 Apr 2017)

RWGPS app (premium). Iphone (other less awesome phones available). Download the map in advance and switch to airplane mode. Put phone in a charging case and use a Quadlock to secure it. You have a massively clearer screen without any of the crashing. Charging case gives an extra 1.5 charges (2.5 batteries in total) which I'ved used for 8 hours still with plenty to spare.

My Garmin Edge is gathering dust and will be ebayed soon.


----------



## MikeG (24 Apr 2017)

I don't have a smart phone. I won't have a smart phone. I want a GPS which will guide me around a 100 miler without issues, put me back on course if I go wrong, and very little else. I don't want it to measure my cadence or heartrate, just the basic trip-computer stuff such as ave speed, distance, and time. Why is it that the leading GPS maker in the world hasn't got a simple bomb-proof product which will do this for me, and without me having to take out a second mortgage? Walkers have some pretty good equipment to choose from. What is the difficulty in taking the guts of a walkers' GPS, making it slimmer, adding turn warnings, and putting it on a bike mounting system?

Until and unless someone comes up with such a simple thing, I shall be scrolling through paper direction instructions written out laboriously by hand beforehand, and stopping to ask locals when I go wrong.


----------



## PK99 (24 Apr 2017)

I genuinely puzzled by this thread. I know loads of people with Garmins of various specs and have never heard anyone complain.

mine operates flawlessly for following pre planned routes and recording riding data. plug it into pc and it uploads to Connect instantly and recharges.


----------



## Markymark (24 Apr 2017)

You can pickup a smartphone for much less than a Garmin and it will do everything you want, better and with a decent screen. You can simply not bother putting a SIM in it and then it won't be a phone. They make massively more phones than gamins, hence the firmware/software/hardware is better. It will do what you want and imo it would only be stubbornness stopping you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Apr 2017)

MikeG said:


> What is the difficulty in taking the guts of a walkers' GPS, making it slimmer, adding turn warnings, and putting it on a bike mounting system?


I do exactly this. Well, almost exactly this. Sort of. I've missed out the "making it slimmer" and "turn warnings" bit. I just mount a walking-style GPS (Oregon at the moment) to my handlebars. 

Maybe a bit un-trendy. If I was a bit more sensitive I may notice that it results in a few percentage points drop in the number of people waving to me  <- Meant to be a joke.


----------



## Mark1978 (24 Apr 2017)

Markymark said:


> RWGPS app (premium). Iphone (other less awesome phones available). Download the map in advance and switch to airplane mode. Put phone in a charging case and use a Quadlock to secure it. You have a massively clearer screen without any of the crashing. Charging case gives an extra 1.5 charges (2.5 batteries in total) which I'ved used for 8 hours still with plenty to spare.
> 
> My Garmin Edge is gathering dust and will be ebayed soon.



This is what I do, apart from the bit about owning a Garmin.


----------



## Markymark (24 Apr 2017)

Mark1978 said:


> This is what I do, apart from the bit about owning a Garmin.


Well what you did was save the £300 on the crappy Garmin whereas I thought it was going to be a good bit of kit. Too many crashes, too small and crappy screen.


----------



## PK99 (24 Apr 2017)

g


Markymark said:


> too small and crappy screen.



In automotive mode the screen is an ideal size - two nice big tramline to stay within and turn points very clear - never a need to read a route in full map display mode.


----------



## Markymark (24 Apr 2017)

PK99 said:


> g
> 
> 
> In automotive mode the screen is an ideal size - two nice big tramline to stay within and turn points very clear - never a need to read a route in full map display mode.


The garmin I had was awful. Just about ok to follow a route but if you wanted/had to devaite, planning a new route and seeing where you mkight want to go was terrible.


----------



## Lpoolck (24 Apr 2017)

A few people have mentioned buying a phone instead of a Garmin. I did actually consider this before buying my 1000. If I recall correctly the Sony Ericsson phones have inbuilt ant+, ran android and were fairly cheap with a better screen than the 1000. I just didn't want the 'hassle' of putting my sim into each before each ride (for map data and call alerts) I wish my laziness on that occasion didn't get the better of me, as it had not I would have a more fit for purpose cycling computer.


----------



## PK99 (24 Apr 2017)

Markymark said:


> The garmin I had was awful. Just about ok to follow a route but if you wanted/had to devaite, planning a new route and seeing where you mkight want to go was terrible.



As others have said, yes Garmin is poor for that, but it is not really what it is designed for.

I got lost off the back in traffic on a group ride a few years ago. I had no route in my Garmin, but knew the pub they were going to. I searched for Nearby restaurants, saw the name, said take me there and it took me there by a very sensible bike friendly route.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Apr 2017)

Milzy said:


> What alternative product is there?



I have been using a Mio Cyclo 315 for the last 18 months and absolutely love it!

Bigger screen than most of the Garmins and seems to have a similar huge number of functions including:

Turn by turn navigation. Really quick to recalculate route if you tale a wrong turn.
Surprise me function, where you input a distance or time and it will create 3 routes for you to choose from.
I get about 10 hours battery life from a full charge.
Live Strava segments.
Ant+ connectivity for HR monitors, cadence and speed sensors.
DI2 connectivity.
Multiple screens fully configurable to display any of a huge number of possible options.
A lot more stuff that I either don't use or can't remember.

When I first got it, some of the above functionality was missing but has subsequently been added with several software update.

I can honestly say that it has never crashed and I haven't had a single problem.

I use it a lot and ride approx 7000 miles a year.

You can pick one up new for about £160.

Graham


----------



## Gary E (25 Apr 2017)

I've had massive issues with both my 705 and 800 and it's for that reason that I never upgraded to the 1000. The only way I can get them to work reliably over long distances is break down the ride into smaller chunks and then to upload them as separate routes. This means I have to input each new segment as I finish the previous one (which, due to my fat fingers and old man eyesight, means I have to stop riding) but unfortunately that's the only way I've found to get my Edge(s) to navigate longer routes 

I could understand if this was Garmin's first effort at producing a GPS device but this isn't the case. I feel that after several models (and particularly at the price) their products should be a lot slicker. You need to be some kind of programming expert sometimes just to work out what files to use and where/how to upload them! I'd like to upgrade to something that works a bit better (more intuitive?) but until someone releases a unit that does what it says on the tin without all the faff, I'll stick to what I've got


----------



## Mark1978 (25 Apr 2017)

Gary E said:


> I've had massive issues with both my 705 and 800 and it's for that reason that I never upgraded to the 1000. The only way I can get them to work reliably over long distances is break down the ride into smaller chunks and then to upload them as separate routes. This means I have to input each new segment as I finish the previous one (which, due to my fat fingers and old man eyesight, means I have to stop riding) but unfortunately that's the only way I've found to get my Edge(s) to navigate longer routes
> 
> I could understand if this was Garmin's first effort at producing a GPS device but this isn't the case. I feel that after several models (and particularly at the price) their products should be a lot slicker. You need to be some kind of programming expert sometimes just to work out what files to use and where/how to upload them! I'd like to upgrade to something that works a bit better (more intuitive?) but until someone releases a unit that does what it says on the tin without all the faff, I'll stick to what I've got



(Nice avatar)

This is where i'm hoping that the new Wahoo units will come into their own. Apparently you can just create a route on RideWithGPS and it will automagically sync over to the device wirelessly. I like the idea of the leds on there for turn indicators.


----------



## Milzy (25 Apr 2017)

I am sold!!!!!!!! 


Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have been using a Mio Cyclo 315 for the last 18 months and absolutely love it!
> 
> Bigger screen than most of the Garmins and seems to have a similar huge number of functions including:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lpoolck (25 Apr 2017)

I agree @Gary E that Garmin should now have these issues sorted on products which have been on the market for years. But they don't which shows these devices are not a priority for them, which makes me feel like a mug for handing so much cash over for their premium device. 

@Mark1978 wahoo does look intuitive, does more than the edge 1000 and at a small price! Seems they are a real competitor which is what the market has been crying out for in my opinion.


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have been using a Mio Cyclo 315 for the last 18 months and absolutely love it!
> 
> Bigger screen than most of the Garmins and seems to have a similar huge number of functions including:
> 
> ...


How do you create routes? RWGPS? Does it take GPX files? Sounds a lot more reliable than mine at the moment.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Apr 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> How do you create routes? RWGPS? Does it take GPX files? Sounds a lot more reliable than mine at the moment.



Yes. Create the route with RideWithGps and then export as .gpx. I then copy the .gpx file into the Tracks folder on the device using the Finder app on my MacBook.

I have to connect the Mio to my MacBook using a USB cable to upload to Strava etc. But it's no big hassle.

I believe the Mio 505 can do this wirelessly.

Graham


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. Create the route with RideWithGps and then export as .gpx. I then copy the .gpx file into the Tracks folder on the device using the Finder app on my MacBook.
> 
> I have to connect the Mio to my MacBook using a USB cable to upload to Strava etc. But it's no big hassle.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this, I may well give it a go, not happy with mine that's for sure.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (25 Apr 2017)

I'm really keen to hear from anyone that has the new Wahoo Elemnt(s).
I reckon it might just be a Garmin killer. Subject to real life reviews I would consider switching from the Edge 1000.

*sits back and waits patiently....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Apr 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> Many thanks for this, I may well give it a go, not happy with mine that's for sure.



So far, I've used it mainly in the Cambs/Northants area and also a longish ride in the Yorkshire Dales with no problems at all.

If you're prepared to wait a few weeks I'm doing a LEJOG from 7-21 May using .gpx files which will give it a good test across the length of Britain. I'll report back after.

Graham


----------



## Lpoolck (25 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> So far, I've used it mainly in the Cambs/Northants area and also a longish ride in the Yorkshire Dales with no problems at all.
> 
> If you're prepared to wait a few weeks I'm doing a LEJOG from 7-21 May using .gpx files which will give it a good test across the length of Britain. I'll report back after.
> 
> Graham



How many days are you cycling from LEJOG, 14 days?


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> So far, I've used it mainly in the Cambs/Northants area and also a longish ride in the Yorkshire Dales with no problems at all.
> 
> If you're prepared to wait a few weeks I'm doing a LEJOG from 7-21 May using .gpx files which will give it a good test across the length of Britain. I'll report back after.
> 
> Graham


Perfect as I'm doing LEJOG starting 17th June. Good luck and enjoy the ride what type of route are you planning ? I'm looking to avoid main roads as Mcgowan as possible, I as looking at Royston Woods Safer route, this has GPx files linked to it.


----------



## barongreenback (25 Apr 2017)

Heisenberg71 said:


> I'm really keen to hear from anyone that has the new Wahoo Elemnt(s).
> I reckon it might just be a Garmin killer. Subject to real life reviews I would consider switching from the Edge 1000.
> 
> *sits back and waits patiently....



I have the new Bolt having upgraded from the RFLKT. The screen isn't colour but I found the preloaded maps perfectly easy to follow. Routes are synced automatically from Strava and Ridewithgps although you only get turn by turn with the latter. I found some of the turn by turn directions were a touch too small on the screen and the map was sometimes of more use. It can do a kind of an automatic route with your phone when you're out on the road but proper routes need your PC. 

Battery life seems to be good so far, the unit itself is really easy to configure. Set up with my HRM and speed/cadence sensor was a breeze. 

What I can't do is compare it to a Garmin as I don't own one but I'm a real fan of Wahoo and their customer support. 3 weeks in and I'm a very happy customer.


----------



## psmiffy (25 Apr 2017)

Heisenberg71 said:


> I'm really keen to hear from anyone that has the new Wahoo Elemnt(s).
> I reckon it might just be a Garmin killer. Subject to real life reviews I would consider switching from the Edge 1000.



If the Wahoo is better than the Garmin it would be interesting to know why - Bicycle GPS navigation over longer distances really comes down to how good the operator is - how well it is programmed - and the maps - how good they are - not so much the accuracy of the mapping per se - but the underlying information attached to each element of the mapping


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2017)

Touch wood I've not had the many garmin problems folk have. My first 305 couldn't handle routes with more than 500 points but once I realized that it was fine apart from one space out in a thunder storm. Its replacement an 800 never had any problems until it got waterlogged and its replacement a 1000 also got waterlogged but was replaced under warranty and I never had a problem with its replacement until I did attach it right  and I had to get another replacement


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have been using a Mio Cyclo 315 for the last 18 months and absolutely love it!
> ...
> I get about 10 hours battery life from a full charge.
> ...


10 hours battery life is probably the main reason I never bought a Mio Cyclo: that's not even close to being enough.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Apr 2017)

Markymark said:


> RWGPS app (premium). Iphone (other less awesome phones available). Download the map in advance and switch to airplane mode. Put phone in a charging case and use a Quadlock to secure it. You have a massively clearer screen without any of the crashing. Charging case gives an extra 1.5 charges (2.5 batteries in total) which I'ved used for 8 hours still with plenty to spare.
> 
> My Garmin Edge is gathering dust and will be ebayed soon.


I may try that myself, thanks for the tip. I found a link for a waterproof phone holder with bicycle mount, which will fit my Samsung Galaxy S5:
https://www.casebuddy.com.au/products/galaxy-s3-s4-s5-waterproof-bike-holder?variant=1074686216

One thing I don't like about my Garmin Edge 800 is that its odometer is rubbish. The odometer on my previous Garmin, an Edge 705, went up to at least 100,000km, but the Edge 800 odometer is limited to 42,949.7km, because it appears to store the distance in a 32-bit number and with too fine a precision. If it was stored with a precision of 0.1km, then it could go up to any distance I could possibly ride on a single bike, but some idiot at Garmin obviously decided cyclists would never ride more than about 43,000km on a bike!


----------



## Milzy (25 Apr 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> 10 hours battery life is probably the main reason I never bought a Mio Cyclo: that's not even close to being enough.


You can get 12 out of it. 12 hours was my longest ride ever years ago.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Apr 2017)

Milzy said:


> You can get 12 out of it. 12 hours was my longest ride ever years ago.


Unless I can get about 15 hours from it, it's not worth buying.
Garmin (and GoPro, with their video cameras) have for years been piling on the features with their products, completely neglecting the basics, e.g. reliability and battery life.


----------



## Nomadski (26 Apr 2017)

My Edge 820 can't handle circular routes when you go even slightly off course for a moment. If you decide to go to a cafe or take a shortcut cutting off even a few metres of planned course, the remainder of your ride will be stuffed as it lists the final destination as your next waypoint, and no other information regarding remaining distance left etc Even trying to reload the course doesn't work.

It's nice and small, but it's crap.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (26 Apr 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Unless I can get about 15 hours from it, it's not worth buying.
> Garmin (and GoPro, with their video cameras) have for years been piling on the features with their products, completely neglecting the basics, e.g. reliability and battery life.



For really long days in the saddle I use a portable battery pack. One thing Garmin is great at is fast charging. Stop for break / brew and boom you can add another c40% back in.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Apr 2017)

Heisenberg71 said:


> For really long days in the saddle I use a portable battery pack. One thing Garmin is great at is fast charging. Stop for break / brew and boom you can add another c40% back in.


Yes, I've done exactly that on a 250km day ride I did a few years back. I just plugged in the charger during a lunch break, and that was enough to allow it to last until I got home (total elapsed time about 15 hours). That was with no route guidance turned on, though, just the basic trip recording turned on.


----------



## Markymark (26 Apr 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I may try that myself, thanks for the tip. I found a link for a waterproof phone holder with bicycle mount, which will fit my Samsung Galaxy S5:
> https://www.casebuddy.com.au/products/galaxy-s3-s4-s5-waterproof-bike-holder?variant=1074686216
> 
> One thing I don't like about my Garmin Edge 800 is that its odometer is rubbish. The odometer on my previous Garmin, an Edge 705, went up to at least 100,000km, but the Edge 800 odometer is limited to 42,949.7km, because it appears to store the distance in a 32-bit number and with too fine a precision. If it was stored with a precision of 0.1km, then it could go up to any distance I could possibly ride on a single bike, but some idiot at Garmin obviously decided cyclists would never ride more than about 43,000km on a bike!


Lots of new phones are water resistant so check that out before waterproofing it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Apr 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> How many days are you cycling from LEJOG, 14 days?


Yep. 14 days. Thought about 10 days, but that would mean less time in the bar each night.



Ice2911 said:


> Perfect as I'm doing LEJOG starting 17th June. Good luck and enjoy the ride what type of route are you planning ? I'm looking to avoid main roads as Mcgowan as possible, I as looking at Royston Woods Safer route, this has GPx files linked to it.


I'm using a company, Peak Tours. Rather surprisingly their route seems to take us over the Cairngorms rather than the lower-lying Fort William/Caledonian Chanel route to Inverness. Should be interesting weather-wise in May. I notice that there is currently snow up there. 



Shut Up Legs said:


> 10 hours battery life is probably the main reason I never bought a Mio Cyclo: that's not even close to being enough.


I have a small battery pack wrapped in inner tube rubber and velcroed to my stem that, when plugged into the Mio, increases battery life to several days. I think the battery pack, which is very small, cost me £8.95 from Amazon.

Graham


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Apr 2017)

An infuriated Garmin user put his unit up for sale "pre-smashed to save you the trouble" See previous thread.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-disgruntled-garmin-ebay-seller.203974/


----------



## Markymark (26 Apr 2017)

And don't get me started on the....if you haven't used your crappy garmin for a few weeks it'll take 20 minutes to lock on to GPS. Seriously, my phone does it in seconds.


----------



## Lpoolck (26 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> An infuriated Garmin user put his unit up for sale "pre-smashed to save you the trouble" See previous thread.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-disgruntled-garmin-ebay-seller.203974/



Brilliant!


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2017)

@Lpoolck Are you using Garmin connect for your mapping? I have found it to be too buggy for course creation. Instead I use ridewithgps. If necessary I put the ridewithgps routes in Garmin connect for downloading off my phone. Unfortunately the mapping site you choose to use has a great influence on how successful your routing is. One of them, I can't remember which, will not cope with you going back over roads you've already done, it might be Garmin Connect. Ridewithgps/Bikehike in combo with Openstreetmap has worked extremely well for me so far and I've experimented with a few combos including Garmins own maps.

Also, turn off any maps which you aren't using and check your map following settings, there are some websites which advise on this. If your unit stops giving directions, pausing it or switching off/on seems to bring it back to life.

I know a lot of people have issues with Garmins but like most tech (including phones) you need to learn their idiosyncracies. Once you do, they do work really well.


----------



## PK99 (26 Apr 2017)

Nomadski said:


> My Edge 820 can't handle circular routes when you go even slightly off course for a moment. If you decide to go to a cafe or take a shortcut cutting off even a few metres of planned course, the remainder of your ride will be stuffed as it lists the final destination as your next waypoint, and no other information regarding remaining distance left etc Even trying to reload the course doesn't work.
> 
> It's nice and small, but it's crap.



switch off auto recalculate. at the moment it is simply doing what you have told it to do


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2017)

PK99 said:


> switch off auto recalculate. at the moment it is simply doing what you have told it to do



Well wouldn't it seem blindingly obvious to anyone with a GPS that if you want the damn thing to put you back on course it should re-calculate automatically after a deviation? Why should anyone have to know some secret little bit of something such that you turn off the very thing that you think you want the machine to do in order to get it to do what you want?


----------



## PK99 (26 Apr 2017)

MikeG said:


> Well wouldn't it seem blindingly obvious to anyone with a GPS that if you want the damn thing to put you back on course it should re-calculate automatically after a deviation? Why should anyone have to know some secret little bit of something such that you turn off the very thing that you think you want the machine to do in order to get it to do what you want?



Recalculate what? You have told it where yo want to go, so it tells you how to get there.


On the 800 there is a "distance to course" display setting - that's the one you want

http://www.scarletfire.co.uk/foolproof-course-navigation-on-the-garmin-edge-800/


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2017)

PK99 said:


> Recalculate what? ......



The shortest way to rejoin the course from which you have deviated.

If "auto recalculate" doesn't mean "recalculate automatically", can you understand why a user might a bit cheesed off with this £400 item?


----------



## PK99 (26 Apr 2017)

MikeG said:


> The shortest way to rejoin the course from which you have deviated.
> 
> If "auto recalculate" doesn't mean "recalculate automatically", can you understand why a user might a bit cheesed off with this £400 item?



It does depend on how the course is drawn/set in terms of fixed points.

If you have beginning and end only (which is what seems to happen if you get the device to convert a ridden route into a course or some mapping programs) it recalculates to the next fixed point - ie end point, which is the instruction you have given it.

If you have plotted long sections between points and let RWGPS plot the route, then leave the route, it recalculates to the next fixed point (iirc)

Best way to plot, is to put in lots of fixed points along the route to fix you to your desired roades and set auto ON I think it might then take you to the next fixed point, but I'm not sure as I switch auto recalculate off.

In *Automotive display* mode with *auto recalculate mode off,* you get a bleep on going off course, but the course "tramlines" remain visible, and navigating back is easy. I sometimes choose to go off course (eg to a known pub or café) and then take a route that I know will intersect my plotted route, I happily ride until I get a "bleep" and "course found" display.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Apr 2017)

This is where cycling and driving "sat navs" usage differs.

As a driver I typically don't give a stuff about the route. I don't drive for fun, I just want to get there. I'm perfectly happy to hand over all navigation to my satnav. Provided I apply a modicum of common sense (like not going down stupid little unsurfaced roads) it will probably not let me down. May not be optimal, but will be good enough, and that's what I want and it's what I get from my car satnav.

As a leisure cyclist I'm very concerned about the route. I want the nicest roads, I want to choose/avoid particular hill climbs. I want to pop into cafes. I don't want the shortest route because that would be to simply stay at home.

The job of a cycling navigation unit is therefore half and half. To provide a decent route, and also to obey the additional whims of the rider. From reading this thread this is where the problems arise. It's a fiddly and complicated business to set up a route with intermediate points, and it's frustrating when rider and GPS disagree over the best route between them. And the quality of mapping data isn't good enough to stop the GPS from occasionally sending you down an unsurfaced mud-path or a quasi-motorway.

Personally I don't trust my bike GPS to do any of this, and so do it all myself beforehand. (And also I enjoy the planning)


----------



## PK99 (26 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> . It's a fiddly and complicated business to set up a route with intermediate points, and it's frustrating when rider and GPS disagree over the best route between them. And the quality of mapping data isn't good enough to stop the GPS from occasionally sending you down an unsurfaced mud-path or a quasi-motorway.



I find setting intermediate points on RWGPS trivial, it is simply part of the route planning process.

Other than in extremis, I never let the Garmin navigate my route. In the same way, with RWGPS, I tend to put in start and end points and then spend a while dragging the route and adding fixed points to give me the sort of route I want. EG a 20 mile route from SW19 to Wisley on RWGPS uses sections of the A3 and some off road track, but a minute or two dragging and dropping control points and I have a pleasant, quite back road route.

I've done the same thing when plotting new routes in unknown areas for CTC rides. Most other leaders in the group start with routes they know and fnid a pub. I search for good Camra pubs and plot a route to reach them, which often means completely new roads - a single reccie ride normally solves any wrinkles.


----------



## Lpoolck (26 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> @Lpoolck Are you using Garmin connect for your mapping? I have found it to be too buggy for course creation. Instead I use ridewithgps. If necessary I put the ridewithgps routes in Garmin connect for downloading off my phone. Unfortunately the mapping site you choose to use has a great influence on how successful your routing is. One of them, I can't remember which, will not cope with you going back over roads you've already done, it might be Garmin Connect. Ridewithgps/Bikehike in combo with Openstreetmap has worked extremely well for me so far and I've experimented with a few combos including Garmins own maps.
> 
> Also, turn off any maps which you aren't using and check your map following settings, there are some websites which advise on this. If your unit stops giving directions, pausing it or switching off/on seems to bring it back to life.
> 
> I know a lot of people have issues with Garmins but like most tech (including phones) you need to learn their idiosyncracies. Once you do, they do work really well.



I have used garmin connect and I have also used basecamp which uses the actual map which is on the device so they can be no discrepancies whatsoever between the created route and the device as it's used the same map. 

I have also used the openstreetmap map on Garmin connect instead of the default Google map. None of the changes makes a difference. 

I may try RWGPS but I think for the money spent I should not need to fanny on with creating a route in another programme and upload that to connect or plug my device into my computer to get the route. 

I love my tech, I don't mind messing on with it, I have owned android phone since they first came out and run a Linux computer so I am used to constantly tweaking things and learning the quirks or a device. But they have the ability to work, at the minute no matter what I do, the Garmin more often than not, doesn't. 

I do pause or turn off my edge to try and get the routing to work again. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Probably has a 50% success rate. Once after performing the pause and turn on and off technique for 5 miles I give up, 35 miles later the navigation just started working again. 

Its quite frankly embarrassing Garmin charge such a high price for a so called premium device. And its sad that people are accepting these flaws and putting up with them.


----------



## Lpoolck (26 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is where cycling and driving "sat navs" usage differs.
> 
> As a driver I typically don't give a stuff about the route. I don't drive for fun, I just want to get there. I'm perfectly happy to hand over all navigation to my satnav. Provided I apply a modicum of common sense (like not going down stupid little unsurfaced roads) it will probably not let me down. May not be optimal, but will be good enough, and that's what I want and it's what I get from my car satnav.
> 
> ...


 

I do all my planning beforehand using Garmin connect or basecamp whilst having another tab open and using Google Street view to check for road surface and to try and gauge the amount of traffic on a particular road that I am not familiar with. 

I have never used the devices to create its own route or generate one for me to navigate. 

However that being said I would still expect it to perform that task more often than not as long as the maps are kept up to date.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Apr 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> Its quite frankly embarrassing Garmin charge such a high price for a so called premium device. And its sad that people are accepting these flaws and putting up with them.


As I said earlier, Garmin and GoPro have for years lost the plot. They've forgotten the basics: reliability and battery life, and are more inclined to add new features than to fix the bugs in the existing features. GoPro are starting to get more competition from other action-camera companies, but the cycling satnav market still seems to be a bit small.


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> I have used garmin connect and I have also used basecamp which uses the actual map which is on the device so they can be no discrepancies whatsoever between the created route and the device as it's used the same map.
> 
> I have also used the openstreetmap map on Garmin connect instead of the default Google map. None of the changes makes a difference.
> 
> ...



Garmin Connect routing is relatively new. Until it came along, you had to use other sites. If you've looked in the error log and there are no hardware faults shown, the issue is down to the mapping and course creation. I've found the maps used and the courses created to be quite sensitive. Even using different compilations of Openstreetmap on the device gives different results at roundabouts and turns. Using a different format to gpx gives different results. it required some experimentation for me to get a satisfactory route guidance. I'm sure they'll sort Garmin Connect out in the future but right now, it's buggy.


----------



## Milzy (26 Apr 2017)

Mio 315 is ordered, I don't care if it lasts 3 hours it's enough for me.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Apr 2017)

PK99 said:


> switch off auto recalculate. at the moment it is simply doing what you have told it to do



It's not doing anything though? It doesn't know how far it is to go home, if that is what you say it is doing, it just lists the name of the final street. The course map hasn't changed (hence why I have at least been able to follow it), but all the metrics....distance time etc is stuck on 0.00.

I have a 800 as well, the difference between the two functionality wise when going off course is stark.

FTR I manually plan routes clicking after each intersection in RWGPS when plotting routes, there are usually plenty of data points for it to potentially use.


----------



## Tight Git (27 Apr 2017)

@Crackle out of interest how do you transfer your RWGPS routes to Garmin Connect?

TIA


----------



## Lpoolck (27 Apr 2017)

Tight Git said:


> @Crackle out of interest how do you transfer your RWGPS routes to Garmin Connect?
> 
> TIA



I used this method today, I'll see if it works to solve the issues I am having at the weekend. 

https://ridewithgps.com/help/export-routes-to-garmin-device


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2017)

Tight Git said:


> @Crackle out of interest how do you transfer your RWGPS routes to Garmin Connect?
> 
> TIA


As per Lpoolck

Edit: See below for fuller answer as I didn't read this correctly first.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Apr 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> I used this method today, I'll see if it works to solve the issues I am having at the weekend.
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/help/export-routes-to-garmin-device


This method just transfers the route to the Garmin GPS itself. Transferring it from the GPS to Garmin Connect requires extra steps.


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> This method just transfers the route to the Garmin GPS itself. Transferring it from the GPS to Garmin Connect requires extra steps.


Oh yes, I didn't read that correctly.

Download the gpx file as per the first steps of those instructions then go to Garmin Connect, hit the white plus button in the top right corner and import data choosing the gpx file downloaded. When it's imported, use the view option to see the file and then go to the knurled knob in the top right corner and select, save as course. You can also save any activity as a course. 

As said earlier. I've found Garmin courses to be buggy, This method improves things because the Course Creator isn't used and that seems particularly error prone but I've only tested it over short routes.


----------



## Lpoolck (28 Apr 2017)

I also followed these steps (simular to @Crackle) to export the course I created in RWGPS to Garmin connect. Steps 3 and 4 were a bit strange. Not sure what they do!

I am however more likely to use the route I created in RWGPS and put direct onto my device - as it hasn't went near Garmin connect and people believe it may be Garmin connect where I am getting my issues from. 

I found RWGPS a really good site to use to create a course. It's a shame the edge 1000 doesn't have the ability to receive this course wirelessly from the RWGPS site like the wahoo bolt does.


----------



## jiberjaber (28 Apr 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> I also followed these steps (simular to @Crackle) to export the course I created in RWGPS to Garmin connect. Steps 3 and 4 were a bit strange. Not sure what they do!
> 
> I am however more likely to use the route I created in RWGPS and put direct onto my device - as it hasn't went near Garmin connect and people believe it may be Garmin connect where I am getting my issues from.
> 
> I found RWGPS a really good site to use to create a course. It's a shame the edge 1000 doesn't have the ability to receive this course wirelessly from the RWGPS site like the wahoo bolt does.



You didnt read my post then?


----------



## si_c (28 Apr 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. Create the route with RideWithGps and then export as .gpx. I then copy the .gpx file into the Tracks folder on the device using the Finder app on my MacBook.
> 
> I have to connect the Mio to my MacBook using a USB cable to upload to Strava etc. But it's no big hassle.
> 
> ...



It can, and this works wonderfully well. It's the reason I opted for the 505 over the 315.



Shut Up Legs said:


> 10 hours battery life is probably the main reason I never bought a Mio Cyclo: that's not even close to being enough.


I agree, the 505 nominally has 10 hours, but if you use ant+ sensors, in winter, with the Bluetooth on, it's more like 4. I use a small battery pack that extends that to 8 in winter or 15 in summer. It charges whilst riding and I keep it in a top tube bag.



Milzy said:


> Mio 315 is ordered, I don't care if it lasts 3 hours it's enough for me.



Nice, I really like mine, not had any software issues, the navigation is top notch and the routing on the device is pretty good, before you ride though make sure you set up your profile properly as you can tell it what road types you prefer.


----------



## Lpoolck (28 Apr 2017)

jiberjaber said:


> You didnt read my post then?



Yes I did thanks. You mentioned it would have to be an IQ app that you would install on your device.

My understanding is that the wahoo bolt transfers courses from RWGPS is alot more intuitive (simular to Garmin connect) and doesn't loose some functions as the ones you described you had small issues with.

I will try it later down the road, however I wanted the first time I use the RWGPS course creator on the most basic level to see if creating courses via RWGPS is a solution. If so, I will try the IQ app for transfer so should I encounter any issues via this method I know it's likely to be the IQ app.

Furthermore installing an IQ app is just another thing to go wrong on my device at the minute!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Apr 2017)

Milzy said:


> Mio 315 is ordered, I don't care if it lasts 3 hours it's enough for me.



I don't think you'll regret it.

Like most devices, it has a couple of foibles which can be overcome relatively easily. Here are a couple that I've come across:

1. The Mio has a large touch screen which, 99% of the time, makes interacting with the device very easy. However, if its very wet I find it best to set the screen lock to come on after 15 or 30 seconds, otherwise the water on the screen can cause spurious button presses. This only seems to be a problem if it's _very_ wet with sheets of water on the screen. The device itself is very waterproof though.

2. I set the device to use imperial units, i.e. miles instead of km. This results in the temperature (if selected for display) being shown in farenheit. The temp can only be set independently of other units by manually editing a configuration file to get it to show celsius with distances being shown in miles. This may not bother you, but if you want to fettle it then PM me and I'll send you a link to instructions on how to manually fettle the config file.

I honestly can't remember having any other problems.

If you turn the backlight to it's lowest setting, you should easily get 8-10 hours out of the battery.

Enjoy.

Graham


----------



## graham bowers (28 Apr 2017)

My 810 has disgraced its self on the last two rides. It has a history of similar antics.

Sunday 23rd April
Screen locked after 17.3 miles. Restarted.
Turned its self off after a further 13.8 miles. Restarted.
Worked fine for a further 71.4 miles.

Tues 18th April
Screen locked after 2.6 miles. Restarted.
Screen locked after a further 29.7 miles. restarted.
Screen locked after a further 25.2 miles. restarted.
Worked fine for a further 48.8 miles.

I've just loaded the latest firmware, performed a factory reset and re-entered all of my settings.
Its now on its final warning. If it locks up or turns its self off *one more time* I will be ordering a Wahoo Elemnt. 

I started a thread on the Audax FB group, it seems there are plenty of people in the Garmin boat who are having problems. 

Graham


----------



## MichaelO (28 Apr 2017)

graham bowers said:


> If it locks up or turns its self off *one more time* I will be ordering a Wahoo Elemnt.


Mine went way past its final warning. Elemnt Bolt ordered, and I should get most of that cost back in ebay-ing my 810 (seems like there are enough people out there willing to pay a decent price for second hand ones). By my estimations, at worst, it will have cost me £50 to switch from an 810 to the Bolt.


----------



## Lpoolck (28 Apr 2017)

graham bowers said:


> My 810 has disgraced its self on the last two rides. It has a history of similar antics.
> 
> Sunday 23rd April
> Screen locked after 17.3 miles. Restarted.
> ...



My screen randomly and regularly locks itself. I follow the instructions to unlock it, but it doesn't work, then as like you have experienced @graham bowers it will just magically unlock itself.


----------



## graham bowers (28 Apr 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> My screen randomly and regularly locks itself. I follow the instructions to unlock it, but it doesn't work, then as like you have experienced @graham bowers it will just magically unlock itself.


I feel your pain............
What do you do to unlock yours please? I just turn mine off then switch it on again (whilst enjoying fantasies on hammering it to bits, then jumping on the bits).


----------



## Trickedem (28 Apr 2017)

I've had an 800 for 5 years. Once I got it working,(after a few updates) it has worked really well, particularly giving turn by turn instructions. It has crashed on me a few times, but generally I've been happy with it. However, I also have an eTrex 30 which I always use alongside it, but it doesn't do turn by turn instructions very well.
I'm really pleased that Garmin now have a bit of competition, hopefully this will encourage them to treat their customers better and stop releasing rubbish software.


----------



## Lpoolck (28 Apr 2017)

graham bowers said:


> I feel your pain............
> What do you do to unlock yours please? I just turn mine off then switch it on again (whilst enjoying fantasies on hammering it to bits, then jumping on the bits).



You used to be able to hold down power button and click unlock. That feature has gone so what I do is press a multitude of options such as hold anywhere on the screen, turn on and off, start stop button. Generally none work and it just ends up unlocking itself after whatever time it decides to!

Google it, it's a common bug that Garmin are so slow to resolve. Think the bug has been around for 3 years now.


----------



## Lpoolck (29 Apr 2017)

Yet again on my ride my edge 1000 stopped proving me with turn by turn direction around 40 miles into my ride.

Prior to this my 'distance to destination' was constantly under calculating the distance left (by about 40 miles). Soon as my turn by turn stopped working the distance to destination became accurate. Seems the edge can only have so many features working correctly at one time

I used RWGPS to map the route (good site) and it provided a new feature I had not seen (see attached photo). This feature continued to work but the alerts only came up about 5 meters after making the turn, so you could not rely on this feature so guide you the way, but only tell you when you have taken a wrong turn.

Garmin have responded to my tweet and provided me with a case reference and told me to be patient as it will take a while to resolve my issues....

I am going to call Garmin as others have recommended, but due to work commitments I have not yet had an opportunity.

If the software did work on my device it would be a great device with all the features I want/need. But it never works 100%.

My livetrack also didn't work today, not sure why as I haven't changed any settings.... It's just got a mind of its own. I am very frustrated and if I could get a refund on my Garmin I would do it in an instant!


----------

